# How do we know that our dogs are happy.



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I got to thinking about happiness (human term) in dogs.

I started a couple of threads a little while ago. one on " how long is too long in a crate" and the other on indoor vs outdoor dogs. Neither thread was meant to cover mistreatment of dogs.

The answers were as expected a mixed bag. What was interesting though is most people including myself think that what we do makes them happy or at the least content.

Not just based on those two topics but other threads as well. I started wondering. Since we all do different things with our dogs and we all think they are happy, what about the dogs?

Maybe they just adapt to whatever we do and we think they are happy.

Or we do whatever because it makes us happy and we transfer that to our dogs.

I think we all know certain things like food, walks, getting to go somewhere with us, throwing a ball and a lot more get the tail wag the bright eyes, the excitement etc...

Outside of some of those obvious things. How do you know your dog is happy?


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*My opinion...*

When they're rolling around on their back, tongue hangin out, looking at you sidways with that weird grin....
or laying at your side with their head on your lap, just soaking up the petting you are giving them.

When they come running to you with their tails wagging as hard as possible and they're reaching up to you to give a sloppy kiss, and not leaving your side when you get home. 

When you start out with a rescued dog who doesn't know the meaning of home at first, who always tried to run away the first few months when there was an opportunity, no matter how you tried to stop them, then all of a sudden, they never make any move to run. they happily stay in the yard, do their business and come running back to you when you call and come right inside. You call them and they prick up their ears, and come barrelling toward you as fast as they can, and come sliding to a happy stop just at your feet and look at you with pride at how fast they got there.

I figure these types of behaviors mean that they're happy. They are happy to have a family who loves them, takes care of them, and wants them. 
Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

wildwolf60 said:


> When they're rolling around on their back, tongue hangin out, looking at you sidways with that weird grin....
> or laying at your side with their head on your lap, just soaking up the petting you are giving them.


Glock does this all the time. I love it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks... what makes one dog happy might not make another dog happy. Some dogs are easygoing and it doesn't take much to make them happy, others are more demanding.

I am sure that dogs also pick up on how their humans are feeling, and they tend to be happy if we are, or nervous or frightened if we are.

Obviously, wagging tails are signs of happiness, but I can tell when my dogs are happy and content, by their body language, expression, and overall attitude. Right now Luka is lying on her bed clamped down on her favorite toy. Vinca is by my desk noodling some tiny object she found on the floor. Are they happy? Yes. Would they be happier being somewhere else or doing something else? They aren't thinking about that. Dogs live in the moment.

I'm a groomer, and some dogs come bursting in my door just ecstatic to see me, I get kisses, body wags, and the whole nine yards, and they love on me the whole time I'm working on them. Happy. And then I get some dogs in that just are NOT happy about being there. No matter what I do, they just don't like being groomed. I don't understand it--I would LOVE for someone to give me a nice bath and massage, brush my hair, clean my ears and take care of my toes, and give me their undivided attention for an hour and a half. But some dogs just look sour and sulky about it the whole time, no matter how sweet and gentle and nice I am.

However, when they get close to being finished, the tail will start to wag, the ears will start to come up, and the eyes will start looking brighter... and they relax. Then of course when their owners come, the dog is ecstatic, and the owners remark that the dog always feels better after he's groomed and struts around like he's hot stuff.

So overall, even though the dog has a sour attitude about grooming, he's happier overall for having it done. I wrack my brain trying to think of a way I can make him happy during the process, as dogs live in the moment. Using massage and t-touch helps, but I wish they could all come in knowing how good they're going to feel, and act accordingly.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Great posts. IMO


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we speak for dogs. we interpret their sounds
and body language. do we really know what
a dog is thinking or how they think??


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, how would you know if a dog was unhappy? If you can answer that question, you can answer your first question. 

What is an unhappy dog? A dog who won't eat or play. A dog who hides himself away and won't interact. A dog who lacks a certain sparkle in his eye. One that is lethargic, apathetic. Those would be major clues for me that my dog is unhappy. Since neither of mine ever display these traits, I feel pretty safe to say that they are happy.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

When a dog has a full belly, an empty bowel and bladder, and is sacked out in a totally non-stressed body posture a dog is happy.

When a dog wags his/her tail as I whisper his/her name and chooses spots to sleep as close to me as possible, I know he/she is happy.

The first example is on the basic needs scale (Maslow's hierarchy of needs) while the second moves up into the more advanced and emotional level.


----------

